# Issues with therapist ?



## serenity20 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been seeing my psychologist for a few months now.I been switched 3 times this year because of layoffs and one issue with a psychologist I felt uncomfortable with. We had a few sessions and honestly I feel its not that productive. I see a psychologist at the local mental health facility, they are more use to juvenile delinquents and drug addicts.(im 20 yrs old btw)I am neither she doesn't understand how my social anxiety has huge impact on my everyday life and assumes I don't want treatment and she threatened to close my case. This makes it very hard for me to trust her to talk to her about anything because I feel she judges me. Should I dread my appointments every time? It feels more stressful than helpful. I am college student at community college but its hard for me make friends, Im doing well in classes just not making friends. Its very hard for me approach people. I made a lot progress just not the pace she likes. She gives me assignments to do but honestly I cant complete them, I would like talk her but i cant trust her. I would change therapist but they wont allow me change again. The psychiatrist i have is great and helpful and the medication helps with my anxiety and severe depression.
I dont know what else to do. Has anyone had similar situation?
I dont know it seems at this facility they are more focused on behavioral health and drug rehab than mental health.


----------

